# MIT Dormatory Patrol (not Police)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

As I understand it, MIT is the best college to work at in Cambridge! Great atmosphere. I won't swear to it, but that's the story I hear.

Dormitory Patrol
Institution:
*Massachusetts Institute of Technology*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:

Admin - Residence Life and Housing
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/09/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Job Number:* 16311

*Functional Area:* Student Services

*Department:* Housing & Residential Services

*School Area:* Dean for Student Life

*Employment Type:* Full-Time

*Employment Category:* Non-Exempt

*Visa Sponsorship Available:* No

*Schedule:* H-M, midnight - 8:00 A.M. (T and W off)

*Working at MIT offers opportunities, an environment, a culture - and benefits - that just aren't found together anywhere else. If you're curious, motivated, want to be part of a unique community, and help shape the future - then take a look at this opportunity. *

*DORMITORY PATROL*, _Housing and Residential Services_, to monitor the dormitories, enforcing security protocols and respond to and/or reporting any unsafe incidents or conditions. Will observe and patrol designated dormitory to prevent/report unlawful entry and vandalism; monitor security cameras, fire and smoke alarms, window locks, and interior and exterior lights; report maintenance/repair needs; respond to--taking preliminary steps consistent with applicable training--incidents of fire, medical emergency, flooding, water discharge, hazardous materials, and other incidents by contacting emergency personnel or other responders; monitor two-way radio and respond to calls from the Operations Center and/or supervisor; monitor residents and guests who are entering buildings and report all trespassers to the MIT Police; approach and interact with students and visitors who are violating policies, inform them of and direct them to comply with the policies, ask students or visitors to provide identification as necessary, and contact MIT Police whenever necessary; submit scheduled written, electronic, and oral reports and provide information regarding unusual incidents; and perform resident lock outs.

*Job Requirements*

_REQUIRED_: high school diploma or its equivalent; ability to communicate effectively with supervisor, colleagues, and customers and to read and understand written directions, safety signage, and other documents; ability to use e-mail, the software that is utilized for work order tracking, and other types of job-specific technology once management has provided the necessary training; and ability to work independently or as a member of a team. One year of relevant experience preferred. The position involves climbing multiple levels of stairs; frequent sitting, standing, and walking, often for long periods of time; and lifting and/or moving weights of up to 50 pounds. *Job #16311*

Schedule: Thursday to Monday, 12:00 midnight to 8:00 A.M. (Tuesday and Wednesday off)

This is an essential position in accordance with the MIT Policy on Emergency Closing or Early Release. During emergencies, employees in this title are excused from their regularly scheduled work only with the specific authorization of their supervisors, regardless of any public announcement that the Institute is closed.

8/9/18

MIT will conduct a background check (including checking criminal records) for finalists. For current MIT SEIU members, this background check will be done for finalists who are bidding for a promotion or for a voluntary transfer to another classification unit.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html


----------

